# So.Cal. MECA July 21, 2012



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hosting one of those sound competition things.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm there!  Thanks for hosting this JT!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

First time competitors will get 50% off registration.

We will not be able to offer RTQ Freq. out at this event (incase anyone cares)

Thanks so much to JT and you DIYMA folks for your support of these events.

Now if i can just figure out a way to get my car into his shop . . . . wait . . .+10 bonus MECA points on your score sheet if I get to cut in front of you in JT's line ! (um . . just kidding?)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ why? U need a 3055?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep the one I was borrowing I am no longer borrowing. Of course I've never had anyone ask to do the "RTA Freq. out" yet so it probably won't make a differernce.

I always thought an "RTA Freak Out" was when you RTA'ed your car then realized that the RTA was lying to you about a bunch of stuff when you listened to something that made you cringe and then run around your garage stomping your feet pulling your hair out.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in. John


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What are we eating?


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Is there an SPL class? I missed the last time they had an SPL one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> Is there an SPL class? I missed the last time they had an SPL one.


Not at this one.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info. I'm sure i'll go either way, but my nephew was asking about SPL.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> Ok thanks for the info. I'm sure i'll go either way, but my nephew was asking about SPL.


Bring him along maybe we can change his mind.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Bring him along maybe we can change his mind.


I don't think his ears are fully developed yet. lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> What are we eating?


Is there anything I can bring along? Would love to help out! 

D


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

humm I may have to come and watch...


----------



## DJ Welfare (May 18, 2011)

One week away, I am very interested in going...this will be my first time going to a car audio show.

My question is can I bring my ipod and can I ask some people if I can listen to their stereos? Sorry if this is a newb question.

Been wanting to hear a Hertz Mille mid range or Pioneer Stage 4 mid range with my own ears with my music of choice, so I can make the jump into 4 way active


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Come on down you can plug your I pod in my car


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Is there anything I can bring along? Would love to help out!
> 
> D


this is pretty informal, so, I wasn't planning any food or anything. I do have a cooler, so maybe we can get some drinks and ice. figured if we were here late enough, pick up some food, order pizza, or go out afterwards and eat.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

DJ Welfare said:


> One week away, I am very interested in going...this will be my first time going to a car audio show.
> 
> My question is can I bring my ipod and can I ask some people if I can listen to their stereos? Sorry if this is a newb question.
> 
> Been wanting to hear a Hertz Mille mid range or Pioneer Stage 4 mid range with my own ears with my music of choice, so I can make the jump into 4 way active


you'll find a lot of good speakers/amp combinations that sound good. couple of the most important being install and especially tune.

come on down and take a listen. there won't be as many cars as a meet, but still enough for you to get a good idea of plan to take.


----------



## DJ Welfare (May 18, 2011)

badfish said:


> Come on down you can plug your I pod in my car


Thanks! I want to hear some amazing stereos next week!


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

what time is judging actually going to start?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Gonna' get there pretty late. Sticking tires on my car that day.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> Gonna' get there pretty late. Sticking tires on my car that day.


later than your normal late? cause, that's gonna be late. :laugh:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe I should bring some Pho? The timing would be just about right...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Fruits and vegetables Jimmy. Diabetic style


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

hey jt, i can't be there, when is the next one


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

must've been a short day. showed up after i got off work around 7:30ish and it was a ghost town. ill try and make it to the next one; hope it was a good turn out john


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

brett said:


> must've been a short day. showed up after i got off work around 7:30ish and it was a ghost town. ill try and make it to the next one; hope it was a good turn out john


was a good day, but again, just MECA...I think 8 competed, and many more to hang out.

I left about 6:30, I think.

We'll have to do a meet soon.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey looks like you guys had a great time what were the results JT?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> I think 8 competed


does that mean everybody won?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> does that mean everybody won?


Yes!


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yes!


well with that xxxxx. everybody loses. **** did i say that out loud?? We'll see how long i leave that before i edit it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> well with that judge. everybody loses. **** did i say that out loud??


Yes you did!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to hang and listen to a few vehicles yesterday! I hope to do more of it in a few weeks!


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yes you did!


you know it to be true! a competitor would like some thoughtful justified feedback me thinks. among some other things. well... it is what it is. and since you quoted me I guess my post will be quite incriminating. lol


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

darrenforeal said:


> you know it to be true! a competitor would like some thoughtful justified feedback me thinks. among some other things. well... it is what it is. and since you quoted me I guess my post will be quite incriminating. lol


I got all the feedback I need...Don't change anything lol...Then of course I changed the eq and time alignment today


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Black05Hemi said:


> Then of course I changed the eq and time alignment today


lol. nice


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I don't have a clue 

I don't know how John can get another ten points 

I don't know what sounds great don't change a thing means either 





I think it might be time for a KITTY!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> I got all the feedback I need...Don't change anything lol...Then of course I changed the eq and time alignment today


Where did you run off to, I thought you were going to let me listen to your system.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Where did you run off to, I thought you were going to let me listen to your system.


I was running on two hours of sleep, had to go sorry...


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am not going to say everything on my mind, but let me "nutshell" it . . . .

"It doesn't take balls to complain about a judge, but it sure takes some balls to be one."

On a related note. I need more judges. I have a very limited number of judges and I need more. I am offering training in October. So far I have one person interested. I am quite sure that at least 20% of the people reading this have a good enough ear to be one. Are you that 1 in 5 ? Do you have big hairy balls? If so, call me at (909)816-2640, our safe-word will be "resonance".


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

ninja edit 




Black05Hemi said:


> I was running on two hours of sleep, had to go sorry...


i too want to hear your system again. Especially after you changed the eq and TA after your impressive score! lol


----------

